# للبيع شقه 135متر بشارع أنور المفتى بالقرب من عباس العقاد



## اسلام محمد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

للبيـع بالمنطقة العاشرة شقق 175متر على المحارة بتسهيلات
كود الإعلان : 19101
شقق بمساحه 175 متر عبارة عن (3) نوم وريسبشين و(2) حمام ومطبخ 
	الإجمالي/ 425 الـف جنيــه
	ادفـع النـصف والباقي علـى 24 شـهر 

للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقارى
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065981+
بريد الكتروني : [email protected]


----------

